# g++ fuer Red Hat Distribution



## Romsl (2. Februar 2007)

Hi,

weiss jemand wie ich g++ (command) fuer die Red Hat EL4 Distribution installieren kann?

Danke und Gruss

Romsl


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Februar 2007)

G++ ist Teil der GNU Compiler Collection (GCC), und zwar ist dies der C++-Compiler. Vielleicht helfen Dir ja diese Infos ein entsprechendes Paket auf Deiner/Deinen CD(s)/DVD(s) zu finden.


----------



## Romsl (5. Februar 2007)

Danke das hat mir weitergeholfen. Hab mir die neueste GCC collection compiliert.


----------

